# why do clinics abroad have better sucess rates for donor egg births



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am just trying to weigh up whether to go for DE in the UK or aboard and I have noticed that the results are far lower in the UK for people achieving pregnancy, does anyone know why this is?  I have just checked Care clincs and they give a 36% chance whereas a clinic in Spain has said they have a 60% chance of getting pregnant with a DE.  I am confused


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

possibly because the donors in Spain are young ie; usually in their 20's and are paid donors. I am having DE's in Spain and they are  stating 65% as well.
L x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

In my opinion; average age of donors is younger, and in general clinical standards are probably higher. [Unfortunately, with a few exceptions, the UK clinics do tend to lag behind in the league tables for IVF in general, and I think i read recently that we are 3d from bottom in Europe]


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Everything said above about Spanish clinics may be true, but it is also possible (in addition) that figures may be massaged because there is no regulatory authority to report to who will inspect clinics and verify recording keeping, as we have in the UK.
Olivia


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I am off to Spain and my clinic is stating 57%.  The donors are younger and paid.  In the UK you are more likely to get an egg sharer, which means they are having IVF treatment themselves, and I would imagine the best chance with an egg sharer is one with male factor problems and not unexplained infertility.  I was recomended by my UK clinic that my best chance lay with a clinic abroad and i am lucky that they offer shared care with this particular clinic.

Jane


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

becks46

Just to add

When I had regular IVF treatment in Spain, although the embryo's sadly never implanted, I still got double the amount of eggs on a lower dosage than I did on two previous attempts in the UK on a higher dosage.  This did make me wonder why that was the case?  Spain in a leading county now in IVF no doubt about that and the service I received was better than the service I received here in the UK.  I was told I had a 65% change of getting pregnant with DE.

If I wanted to ask a question to my private consultant here in the UK I had to cough up £200 for the priviledge, in spain an email was answered on the same day.

And that is why I finally went there for DE because I knew that after a better level of service I couldn't go back to the previous clinic in London.

This is my experience and I don't want to include all clinics.

One last thing, I even asked the spanish clinic that as I was in my 40's I did not want a donor which was just under 35 but one that was in her mid to late twenties so that I could get the best possible result.  They delivered to the T (a 25 year old donor who produced 18 eggs, 11 fertilised, 10 were good to go, 2 were implanted, 8 frozen).  Fantastic result, fantastic clinic!  

I have nothing but praise for them especially when you are paying a lot of money.

Odette

ps On the IVI thread there are quite a few women who have got a BFP this summer.


----------

